# What’s the ASBOLUTE best product against tear staining?



## Milou (Jul 29, 2007)

What’s the best product against tear staining?

There are so many product but wish one is the best? I have tried Angel Glow for about a month now and the tear staining is all gone. I have also switch his food to a better brand. I will try to stop using Angle Glow, I don't like the fact that my dog is going on antibiotic all time. So what other thing can you recommend if the tearstains will come back?

Tropiclean FACIAL SCRUB.
Evyv Eyes
Maltese SECRET White Coat Shampoo
Apple Cider Vinegar
Fresh Eyes eye
Polident overnight whitening
Tetracycline (what is that?)
John Paul Pet shampoo
John Paul eye
Cowboy Magic conditioner
Absolutely Natural Groom Aid

There are so many and I have tried some without result. So what do you recommend?


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I dont know what is the BEST product out there for tear stains, since I am still trying to figure that out myself. But I did try using Eye Envy on Belinha. But it did NOTHING to her tear stains. So, I think you should cross that out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

you can cross out polident, and vinager, Ive tried both and though the staines get lighter they dont go away. Ive also tried every whiting shampoo out there and that dosent work either. Im currently trying Angels glow...we'll see if that works. Good Luck


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I think all these products may help for a little while, but I just feel genetics plays a big role and if thats the case you can't really do anything about it..JMO which is usually wrong :biggrin:  
ANDREA


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I think all these products may help for a little while, but I just feel genetics plays a big role and if thats the case you can't really do anything about it..JMO which is usually wrong :biggrin:
> ANDREA[/B]



Yes, I agree, Andrea, genetics do play a big role in whether tear ducts are blocked, allergies are prevelent, etc. You have to get to the source of the reason for staining. Tylan will stop the staining but if the tearing begins again eventually the red yeast becomes present causing stain. It's important to keep the face clean and dry. If there are allergies, flush the eyes with a good eye wash twice a day (Fresh Eyes by Bausch and Laumb works well). If it's food allergies try to find one that will not cause problems. Process of elimination is frustrating but worth it when you find the source.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have Caira on IStain (probiotics) and Angel Eyes and I flush her eyes daily with a human eye wash. I also use puralube ointment before a bath to prevent any shampoo irritation. I haven't gotten rid of them completely, but they are definitely better than they were. I wash her stains everyday with Biogroom waterless shampoo ( it's tearless) and I wipe it off then blow dry her facial furnishings. When I give her a bath (which is every three days) I use Biogroom superwhite shampoo on her face because it's also tearless, in case it gets in her eyes. 

Using cornstarch is good for preventing stains but I have a problem with it being too drying so I only use it at shows. Hopefully you can find something that works well! It's frustrating, I know.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am waiting for the eye stain survey to be finished. It was conducted by Jan Rasmusen
Author, Scared Poopless: The Straight Scoop on Dog Care. She had her preliminary one done, but not the final.

Tear Stain Study Preliminary Results

Mom is finally starting to evaluate her tear stain study. Thank you
all for being so patient! I know you all are anxious for answers--so
am I--but this is taking longer than expected because our assistant
quit without notice one week into the analysis. 

One thing we know for sure: this is a health problem, not merely a
cosmetic problem. Because of this, no one solution will work. Please
don't cry. We don't want to have to worry about YOUR tear stains.

Here are a few things we learned:

51.4% of participants said that tear staining began before 1 year of
age and continues to present.More than 90% had tears that were brown,
reddish or almost black. A few had yellow or green tearing (generally
indicating infection). A few had clear tearing (not usually indicative
of infection). 55% said the staining was moderate to very
unsightly.Among treatments, antacids (like Tums) and eye drops were
the least affective.Almost twice as many people said that a change of
water did NOT help as said it DID help. Whether it helps tears or not,
it is still better in some areas to give purified or spring (not
distilled) water. Distilled water is "dead," with no minerals. It is
not recommended for overall health.71% said commercial products
applied externally did NOT clear up the problem; 31.4% said it DID
work. Obviously, these products must be continued indefinitely and do
not address any underlying causes. No brand names were specified. 42%
didn't know if the products they were using on their floors were safe
for dogs. What???? Dogs eat off floors. We lick paws that trot across
floors. Please check for products for CHILD SAFETY and get rid of ones
that don't qualify. It may not help tear stains, but it will
definitely help your dog.58% had NOT had their vet check their dog's
eyes. Of the dogs checked, most were given only a cursory look by
non-specialists during annual exams. A few were told that very tiny
hairs around the eyes caused the tearing. (Mom was told this about me,
but most of the time I don't tear so we've done nothing about them.)
Obviously, longer stray hairs that can be trimmed away during normal
grooming should be removed. Just don't point scissor points at our
eyes or body. Some vets said tear ducts were "small" or "blocked."
Other vets said: "White dogs just do this." Well, that's helpful.If
you're using antibiotics for tear stains, but no particular bacteria
has not been diagnosed by your veterinarian, it is our opinion, and
the opinion of every vet to whom Mom spoke, that you should stop.
Indiscriminate antibiotic use leads to antibiotic-resistant bacteria
(putting your dog at danger for future infections). It also kills the
good intestinal bacteria which is necessary for good health. Ask
yourself: what horrible infection does my dog have that requires
long-term antibiotic use? When have YOU ever taken a long, weak course
of antibiotics instead of a strong, limited course? Would you
take antibiotics non-stop yourself with no proof that you have an
infection, and specifically the particular infection that antibiotic
treats, and without proof that long-term use is safe? Come on, people.
Please don't do this to us!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

." Well, that's helpful.If
you're using antibiotics for tear stains, but no particular bacteria
has not been diagnosed by your veterinarian, it is our opinion, and
the opinion of every vet to whom Mom spoke, that you should stop.
Indiscriminate antibiotic use leads to antibiotic-resistant bacteria
(putting your dog at danger for future infections). It also kills the
good intestinal bacteria which is necessary for good health. Ask
yourself: what horrible infection does my dog have that requires
long-term antibiotic use? When have YOU ever taken a long, weak course
of antibiotics instead of a strong, limited course? Would you
take antibiotics non-stop yourself with no proof that you have an
infection, and specifically the particular infection that antibiotic
treats, and without proof that long-term use is safe? Come on, people.
Please don't do this to us!

I REALLY agree with this part. Using those mixtures with a weak amount of tylosin in it over a long period of time is detrimental and I've said that all along.
If you're going to treat with an antibiotic treat it with JUST that and for a specified time (usually 5-10 days). Using those weak mixtures keeps you buying more and eventually builds immunities to the antibiotic.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

ok so, my pups have been to many vets, and every vet they have been to say " white dogs just do that" yet I see tons of white dogs that dont. I also see tons on here that the pup has come from questionable beginnings and their faces are white. Is everyone editing pics or is there something out there or not? If giving AG isnt healthy then is there anything? Boo is on an all natural lamb and rice diet...Dahlia is on a vegan diet, they drink bottled water, and get no treats of any kind, they think there dog food from my hand is a treat :HistericalSmiley: I decided to try AG for three weeks then im going to stop, cant see why you need to do it for three months, that seems like a long time to me. Back to the vet thing, sorry I was rambling again :brownbag: Both Boo and Dahlias face stink, its almost like a yeast smell, and Dahlia will get sores around her eyes if I forget to wash her face, so if the vet isnt suggesting any test for bacteria, should I? Or is this normal...and as Nemo said part of genetics?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I used a tiny bit of Tylan (about 1/16th of a teaspoon) mixed with some cottage cheese. I gave it to Tango for about 10 days. I had to do this about 3 times over 6 months, but finally his tear stains have stopped and it has been about 1 month now and his face is still very white!!!


----------



## msbean (Aug 27, 2007)

my brie never had big problems with staining - one time she started to stain after we moved to a new area - i am thinking it must have had to do with the water there. more than a year ago i put her on angel glow for about 2 weeks and it stopped entirely. then about 2 months ago i ran out of food and bought a bag of some 'nature something prairie' at the groomer, and she started to get some black gunky stuff in her eyes. i started her on angel glow now for about a week and it is all gone, and her eye boogies when she does get some are just whitish now instead of black.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

> ok so, my pups have been to many vets, and every vet they have been to say " white dogs just do that" yet I see tons of white dogs that dont. I also see tons on here that the pup has come from questionable beginnings and their faces are white. Is everyone editing pics or is there something out there or not? If giving AG isnt healthy then is there anything? Boo is on an all natural lamb and rice diet...Dahlia is on a vegan diet, they drink bottled water, and get no treats of any kind, they think there dog food from my hand is a treat :HistericalSmiley: I decided to try AG for three weeks then im going to stop, cant see why you need to do it for three months, that seems like a long time to me. Back to the vet thing, sorry I was rambling again :brownbag: Both Boo and Dahlias face stink, its almost like a yeast smell, and Dahlia will get sores around her eyes if I forget to wash her face, so if the vet isnt suggesting any test for bacteria, should I? Or is this normal...and as Nemo said part of genetics?[/B]



I agree with Tina and Cosy on the antibiotics - I researched this to death when I got my havanese. The vets at my clinic so far have just said "it's cosmetic" it doesn't need to be treated. But I can't imagine they'd like to have sticky wet brown stuff on their faces for any length of time. 

We eat raw food and high protein kibble with no dyes or grain, we drink bottled water, have tried eye envy and angles eyes, and numerous over the counter cleaners and stain removers.

All three of my dogs have problems - although only two of them are white. The brusselss griffon gets the yeast smell and we have to bathe him frequently. I have even seen my havenese washing/licking his face for him at night before bed.  sweet but gross.

The origins of the dogs-
Havanese - from a breeder
Brussels Griffon - from a breeder
Maltese - From an evil pet store 
(I know I know- I just created a space for another puppy mill puppy - but I couldn't leave her there she was too small and too young to be away from her mom - I swore I would never do this, and I have felt guilty about it since I got her)

I will be asking my vet about running a good course of antibiotic to see if that helps the staining - per a post that I saw early on this topic. It can't hurt the dog, it's safer than a long term low dose antibiotic, and it would rule out an infection as the cause. 

Once you've tried everything then you know you just have to accept it.

Leslie and Izzy


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I only use the Angel Eyes on the puppy I am showing right now, my other two with staining are not given it, I just try to keep their faces clean.


----------



## phmystic (Aug 24, 2007)

What is tylan and when you mixed that with cottage cheese did you feed it to him or put it on the stains? My pup has them too and I do cornstarch with a little water every morning and I dont see them fade. I would also like to at least fade them to a pale brown. 

Thanks



> I used a tiny bit of Tylan (about 1/16th of a teaspoon) mixed with some cottage cheese. I gave it to Tango for about 10 days. I had to do this about 3 times over 6 months, but finally his tear stains have stopped and it has been about 1 month now and his face is still very white!!![/B]


----------



## phmystic (Aug 24, 2007)

She is so cute...Where do I get the angel glow?

Could it be caused by stress?

Piera



> my brie never had big problems with staining - one time she started to stain after we moved to a new area - i am thinking it must have had to do with the water there. more than a year ago i put her on angel glow for about 2 weeks and it stopped entirely. then about 2 months ago i ran out of food and bought a bag of some 'nature something prairie' at the groomer, and she started to get some black gunky stuff in her eyes. i started her on angel glow now for about a week and it is all gone, and her eye boogies when she does get some are just whitish now instead of black.[/B]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I beg to differ with vets who say white dogs just do that. It is caused by 
something, whether it's an allergy or infection/irritation/inflammation.
Tylosin (aka Tylan) is the antibiotic of choice to treat this. Using products that have diluted Tylan/tylosin in them is not good over the long haul as you are giving antibiotics long term. Ten days should be the max for using this
antibiotic. It's taken orally..not topically. I mixed it with yogurt.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I can't say which is the absolute best product, but can only say what I used and that it worked great for me. I used Angels Glow.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> What is tylan and when you mixed that with cottage cheese did you feed it to him or put it on the stains? My pup has them too and I do cornstarch with a little water every morning and I dont see them fade. I would also like to at least fade them to a pale brown.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Tylan is an anti-biotic. You can buy it online. Once I mixed with some cottage cheese, I feed it to my Malt. You have to wait for the old stained hair to grow out.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

When I used the Tylan it did help but I used it for a long amount of time. So after a long time has passed I would use it again. What I did was put a pinch in her water so thinking back on it now she never ever got a full dose. Sometimes I wonder where my brain cells have gone. :brownbag:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">I have ordered the Tylan, it should be here in a few days. I will be getting live active yogurt to put it in as I think Gracie will enjoy it the best that way. With Angels Eyes and Angel Glow it gives you dosage amounts however I haven't located anything for dosage for the straight Tylan. Gracie is 7lbs 8ozs (3.4kilo) would anyone have any suggestions what dosage she would need to be on to get this tear staining cleared up. It should be noted that we too have had Gracie checked for eye problems and also have been told that it is a 'white dog thing', its only 'cosmetic don't worry about it' however at the same time the vet and a vet tech have both suggested Angels Eyes. 

Thanks in advance for any advice you can give us. I look forward to having a white face fur baby for the first time since she went through her teething. </span>


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">I have ordered the Tylan, it should be here in a few days. I will be getting live active yogurt to put it in as I think Gracie will enjoy it the best that way. With Angels Eyes and Angel Glow it gives you dosage amounts however I haven't located anything for dosage for the straight Tylan. Gracie is 7lbs 8ozs (3.4kilo) would anyone have any suggestions what dosage she would need to be on to get this tear staining cleared up. It should be noted that we too have had Gracie checked for eye problems and also have been told that it is a 'white dog thing', its only 'cosmetic don't worry about it' however at the same time the vet and a vet tech have both suggested Angels Eyes.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice you can give us. I look forward to having a white face fur baby for the first time since she went through her teething. </span>[/B]


I'm not sure about the exact amount of Tylan for your baby, but I will tell you what I gave Tango. Tango is 9lbs. and I gave him about 1/16th of a teaspoon mixed in about a half of a teaspoon of cottage cheese for 10 days. Good Luck!


----------



## msbean (Aug 27, 2007)

> She is so cute...Where do I get the angel glow?
> 
> Could it be caused by stress?
> 
> ...


angel glow has their own website - you can google it. you can also get it on amazon.com for slightly less i think. 

stress COULD be a factor... i didn't think about that, but it's possible.


----------



## Milou (Jul 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=430289
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do I know if the ducts are blocked? Is there any way I can see that?
His staining has gone away but he is still tearing, specally when he is alone at home or when he's stressed.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Jax hasn't had ANY tear stains and he has now just started getting them. I am assuming it is because he just turned 5 months old and he's now teething pretty bad. He's lost most of his puppy teeth and the adult ones are coming in. I am trying very hard to make them go away, or not happen, and it's working okay. 
I comb his face hair out frequently, as well as wipe it and use a little cornstarch/baby powder to keep it dry. Some days are worse than others, and especially if he's playing outside in the wind he obviously tears more. Anyone know how long teething goes for, so I know how long I have to wait until I can get his face white again?

I've heard using Tylan or anything similar can cause his adult teeth to come in yellow, does anyone know if that's true?

Thanks


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

A while back, I used tylan for my dog's tear staining. I had tried Angel's Glow, which worked well, but I had concerns over the long term use. I asked my vet and she said to give her tylan over the course of 10 days. Then wait two weeks. If the staining came back, I was to give another 10 day course. Well, the staining has yet to return. I also do use Fresh Eyes every day to rinse the goobers and hairs from her eyes. That seems to lift any redness off her hair immediately. It also keeps the hairs near her eyes soft and easy to comb. I almost forgot, we had pink paws from allergies and the combo of switching foods and the 10 days of Tylan have eliminated that problem too.


----------



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

> A while back, I used tylan for my dog's tear staining. I had tried Angel's Glow, which worked well, but I had concerns over the long term use. I asked my vet and she said to give her tylan over the course of 10 days. Then wait two weeks. If the staining came back, I was to give another 10 day course. Well, the staining has yet to return. I also do use Fresh Eyes every day to rinse the goobers and hairs from her eyes. That seems to lift any redness off her hair immediately. It also keeps the hairs near her eyes soft and easy to comb. I almost forgot, we had pink paws from allergies and the combo of switching foods and the 10 days of Tylan have eliminated that problem too.[/B]



Do you apply the Fresh Eyes with a cotton swab or just "shower" them with it?


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I've recently learned that Eye Envy now has an extra strength formula for tough stains. It needs to be refrigerated but can be frozen to extend its shelf life beyond the usual 3 months. They have also come out with a regular strength non-refrigerated version that can also be frozen.

Lisa, the owner told me that it's very important to use the liquid once a day and the powder twice a day to keep the face dry. In our goodie bags at the Specialty we got coupons for 15% off any of their products but anyone can get the discount. Just order off the web site and when asked for a code type in Maltese. Also, the Extra Strength and Non Refrigerated versions aren't on the web site but if you want to try them just put in a note when you order. I believe they are all priced the same. I just bought the Extra Strength but haven't used it long enough yet to report if it really works. I also bought the largest powder they sell because I really like it as an alternative to cornstarch or boric acid. It's not as drying and seems to stay in the face better.

Cathy A


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> How do I know if the ducts are blocked? Is there any way I can see that?[/B]


I had Paris checked by a vet who specializes in opthalmology. I'm not sure if your "regular" (for lack of a better word) vet can see this.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> Jax hasn't had ANY tear stains and he has now just started getting them. I am assuming it is because he just turned 5 months old and he's now teething pretty bad. He's lost most of his puppy teeth and the adult ones are coming in. I am trying very hard to make them go away, or not happen, and it's working okay.
> I comb his face hair out frequently, as well as wipe it and use a little cornstarch/baby powder to keep it dry. Some days are worse than others, and especially if he's playing outside in the wind he obviously tears more. Anyone know how long teething goes for, so I know how long I have to wait until I can get his face white again?
> 
> I've heard using Tylan or anything similar can cause his adult teeth to come in yellow, does anyone know if that's true?
> ...


You should wait until your baby has all all of his adult teeth before using Tylan. Your vet can usually tell you when your baby has all of his adult teeth. I think Tillie lost all of her baby teeth at about 9-10 months of age. Both Tango and Tillie had really bad staining while they were teething. You just have to wait it out...Good Luck!


----------



## kustomkanine (Sep 21, 2006)

The reason why some products work on Maltese dogs eye stain and some don't is because there are many different causes of eye stain. Anything from ear infections to allergies can be the cause.

Luckily there are also many different effective solutions too. I actually have a website dedicated to Maltese dogs where I wrote an 8 part series about Maltese eye stain causes and solutions. Check it out and find the eye stain solution that's right for your Maltese.


----------

